# Correct oil filter for '05?



## Nicholas426 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have an OEM filter with the part# 15208-9F600 and need to know if this the correct one for an '05 V6?

The oil filter I took off of the truck is taller in physical size and its part# is 15208 31U01.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Nicholas426 said:


> I have an OEM filter with the part# 15208-9F600 and need to know if this the correct one for an '05 V6?
> 
> The oil filter I took off of the truck is taller in physical size and its part# is 15208 31U01.


It's pretty late to reply,but I just bought a new 06 Frontier with a 4.0L. I had the same question. According to the parts guy at Mcgavock Nissan here in Lubbock, TX. is basically they are the same filter. It's just Nissan playing with part numbers. Mine came with the 15208-321U01. The replacement filter is 15208-9E000. Go figure.


----------



## mpbclutch33 (May 2, 2005)

westex39 said:


> It's pretty late to reply,but I just bought a new 06 Frontier with a 4.0L. I had the same question. According to the parts guy at Mcgavock Nissan here in Lubbock, TX. is basically they are the same filter. It's just Nissan playing with part numbers. Mine came with the 15208-321U01. The replacement filter is 15208-9E000. Go figure.


Its a 7317 on Fram Filters


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

NOOO DONT USE FRAM!!!


its 15208-9E0000

thats the correct filter.

the 31U01 is from japan


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

avenger said:


> NOOO DONT USE FRAM!!!
> 
> 
> its 15208-9E0000
> ...




I just bought a 15208-9E000. It's made in Japan too.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

westex39 said:


> I just bought a 15208-9E000. It's made in Japan too.


i meant is a jdm part number, sorry


----------



## Nicholas426 (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, I have not been to this site in a long time.

Anyway, I talked to the parts guy and he said I could use either filter from Nissan. I returned the smaller filters and got the bigger ones (15208 31U01) anyway. I figured the smaller ones will have less filter surface area.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Nicholas426 said:


> Wow, I have not been to this site in a long time.
> 
> Anyway, I talked to the parts guy and he said I could use either filter from Nissan. I returned the smaller filters and got the bigger ones (15208 31U01) anyway. I figured the smaller ones will have less filter surface area.



So, the 15208-31U01 is bigger than the 15208-9E000?


----------



## Nicholas426 (Jun 12, 2005)

westex39 said:


> So, the 15208-31U01 is bigger than the 15208-9E000?


No, the 15208-31U01 is bigger than 15208-9F600. 

When I went to the parts department the first time they gave me 15208-9F600. When I brought it home and compared it to the one on the truck (15208-31U01) it was smaller. So I returned them (15208-9F600) and they gave me 15208-9E000.

I don't remember if 15208-9E000 is smaller than the original filter (15208-31U01) or not. But, 15208-9E000 are the right filters.


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

haha wow that got really confusing


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

I was wondering why the oil filter was so small on my truck:lame:


----------

